# Which spectrum analyzer should I use?



## mgl_sh (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi there, 

REQ is no doubt a fantastic tool for acoustic calibration, and it has made my work a lot easier. However, in order to get more precise test results, I have been trying to use the PMI's 5.1 tool kit DVD. What I am trying to do is to get the measurement data from a spectrum analyzer and then import the data into the REQ. Then the question goes to which spectrum analyzer should I use. I have tried the ETF 5.X and found it difficult to use. 

Does REQ accept measurement data from any other spectrum analyzer? Which of the following analyzer works the best with the REQ? 

Goldline DSP30
Sencore SP295C
Phonic PAA3

I look forward to some expert's help 

M


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I do not know about importability with REW but you should look at TrueRTA.
http://www.trueaudio.com/rta_abt1.htm

Kal


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Why not use the spectrum analyser in REW? REW Spectrum and RTA


----------



## mgl_sh (Dec 17, 2007)

cool....I just found that the new version of REW had this feature. What a wonderful tool!!
Quetion, there are many options of window functions. How should I choose the window functions? 

M


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Read the entire thread that John referenced and also the REW HELP FILES.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Here is a direct link to the REW Spectrum help: http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelp/help_en-GB/html/graphpanel.html#spectrum


----------

